# Air compressor oil.



## Dale C. Stewart (Mar 21, 2020)

Can anyone steer me to a definitive answer to this question? I have a small compressor used for air tools, tire inflation, etc. (see below) Since I bought it about 5 years ago, it would not start in the winter unless preheated. I decided to service it last fall and did an oil change. All I had was some 10W30 Mobil 1 Synthetic for the car so I used that. Now it will start in ANY weather and at any temperature. Problem solved.
Is it OK to use car oil in a compressor? (I know there are specific compressor oils) Are there any drawbacks?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Dale,

For best results I would use a non detergent oil but I don't think you will hurt anything using automotive oil. The detergents simply suspend dirt, carbon and metal in the fluid to be drained at usual intervals thus removing them from the crankcase. For more info see: 
https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=236165
and
https://championsupplies.com/can-i-use-motor-oil-in-my-air-compressor/

I would use a synthetic designed specifically for compressor use:
Husky 16 oz. 100% Full Synthetic Compressor Oil-018-0083H‎ or Mobil Rarus 427 Compressor Oil-1 gallon

Stephen



Dale C. Stewart said:


> Can anyone steer me to a definitive answer to this question? I have a small compressor used for air tools, tire inflation, etc. (see below) Since I bought it about 5 years ago, it would not start in the winter unless preheated. I decided to service it last fall and did an oil change. All I had was some 10W30 Mobil 1 Synthetic for the car so I used that. Now it will start in ANY weather and at any temperature. Problem solved.
> Is it OK to use car oil in a compressor? (I know there are specific compressor oils) Are there any drawbacks?


----------

